# Turning scrap metal into usable part



## Norppu (Aug 12, 2022)

I will now make two more components for the air oil separator.
One is the bottom part of the liquifying air filter and the other is the air intake part with tilted holes.
This episode has a lot of single point turning in it. Both in and outside.
I have also a new (to me) vice, a Hilma Römheld SM100.

In this video I am using:
- Weiler Matador SV (1972) Lathe
- Schaublin SV-51 (1955) Milling machine


----------



## mmcmdl (Aug 12, 2022)

Turning scrap metal into usable part​
We are known to do the opposite here .


----------

